# wesentliche Änderung an Maschinen



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht um das Thema wesentliche Änderungen an Maschinen. Hier gibt es dazu schon einige gute Beiträge zu , diese helfen mir aktuell nicht so richtig weiter:

Es geht um folgendes:

Es wird ein Retrofit an einer Anlage durchgeführt. An den meisten Stellen werden lediglich die Motoren ausgetauscht. Hier sehe ich gemäß dem " Interpretationspapier zum Thema "Wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen" keine wesentliche Veränderung und wir müssen hier nichts weiteres machen. Hier haben wir dem Kunden darauf hingewiesen das hier Sicherheitstechnische Mängel vorliegen und diese müssen von ihm behoben werden

Jetzt sind dort Schwebende Lasten, die zuvor zweit Motoren (und somit auch 2 Bremsen) hatten. Hier wurden (leider) die 2 Motoren durch ein Motor getauscht (somit auch nur noch eine Bremse)
In meinen Augen stellt das eine wesentliche Änderung da ( Argument, vorher war eine gewissen Redundanz der Bremsen da die jetzt nicht mehr das ist, somit eine neue Gefährdung)

Mein Vorschlag war jetzt eine zweite externe Bremse zu spendieren, man hat wieder die Redundanz die vorher da war und somit keine wesentliche Änderung


Reicht das eurer Meinung nach aus ? Wenn man hier tiefer in die Betrachtung gehen würde, würde man sicher feststellen, dass man unter anderem einen Bremsentest benötigt etc. ( Diese Maßnahmen gab es vorher nicht , hier würde wir wieder den Kunden darauf hinweisen)

Eure Meinung zu dem Thema würde mich mal interessieren.

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Tommi (9 Oktober 2020)

Zwei Motoren für eine senkrechte Achse? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Und wer hat entschieden, daß da jetzt nur ein Motor verwendet wird? Der
Kunde oder ihr?


----------



## stevenn (9 Oktober 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt sind dort Schwebende Lasten, die zuvor zweit Motoren (und somit auch 2 Bremsen) hatten. Hier wurden (leider) die 2 Motoren durch ein Motor getauscht (somit auch nur noch eine Bremse)
> In meinen Augen stellt das eine wesentliche Änderung da ( Argument, vorher war eine gewissen Redundanz der Bremsen da die jetzt nicht mehr das ist, somit eine neue Gefährdung)...


wenn man es genau nimmt, ist die Gefährdung nicht neu. Die "Gefährdung" gab es vorher auch, aber durch die Zweikanaligkeit (vorher) war die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit geringer(vorausgesetzt beide Bremsen konnten für sich alleine den Belastungen standhalten). WEnn dann wurde ein vorhandenes Risiko erhöht, was aber dann den gleichen Effekt hätte . Aber ob dann das Einfügen einer zweiten Bremse als einfache zu integrierende Schutzmaßnahme gilt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

Ja das hast du richtig verstanden.

Leider hat unsere Projektierung da massiv gepennt und es in einen Motor geändert ( inklusive mechanische Umbauten, sodass von der Seite keine 2 Motoren mehr notwendig sind), sprich das ganze kommt auch von uns


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Seminar zu dem Thema Retrofit.
In der Abschlußdiskussion wurde so ein Fall wie bei dir diskutiert.
Klare Empfehlung des Dozenten: Lehnen sie den Auftrag bei solchen Vorgaben ab.


Beim Thema Retrofit ist die Betriebssicherheitsverordung interessanter als die wesentliche Änderung.
Hier mal ein Link der BAuA https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=5
Gilt zwar eigentlich für den Betreiber, ist aber für den Ausführenden auch sehr interessant.
Wir orientieren uns zumindest immer daran.


----------



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

"Aber ob dann das Einfügen einer zweiten Bremse als einfache zu integrierende Schutzmaßnahme gilt, wage ich zu bezweifeln." 

meine Argumentierung wäre viel mehr so , das die Änderung lautet: "Aus 2 Motoren mit 2 Bremsen wird ein Motor mit 2 Bremsen" 

Dann würde ich nach dem Interpretationspapier sagen " Es liegt keine neue Gefährdung vor" und "es liegt keine Erhöhung des Risikos vor " und somit keine wesentliche Änderung


----------



## stevenn (9 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Seminar zu dem Thema Retrofit.
> In der Abschlußdiskussion wurde so ein Fall wie bei dir diskutiert.
> Klare Empfehlung des Dozenten: Lehnen sie den Auftrag bei solchen Vorgaben ab.


für Hier und Jetzt ist das bestimmt die richtige Entscheidung, auch wenn das bei uns der Vertrieb und die Geschäftsführung nicht nachvollziehen kann. Wo man aber meiner Meinung nach hin sollte, ist, das die Betreiber endlich in die Verantwortung genommen werden und sich intensiver mit dem Thema wesentliche Änderung beschäftigen. Ist ja ihre Anlage und dementsprechend muss von ihnen kommen "hey so geht das nicht / das sollten wir so nicht machen, weil es dann eine wesentl. Änderung ist"


----------



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

Okay , der Auftrag ist dummerweise bereits angenommen

Auch ist in der Branche, in der wir tätig sind, aktuell Retrofit der größte Geschäftsbereich. Vielen Dank für das Dokument, werde dieses mal durcharbeiten !


----------



## stevenn (9 Oktober 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> meine Argumentierung wäre viel mehr so , das die Änderung lautet: "Aus 2 Motoren mit 2 Bremsen wird ein Motor mit 2 Bremsen"
> 
> Dann würde ich nach dem Interpretationspapier sagen " Es liegt keine neue Gefährdung vor" und "es liegt keine Erhöhung des Risikos vor " und somit keine wesentliche Änderung


ah ok, verstehe. dann hättest du nach aktuellem Stand der Technik noch das Thema mit dem Bremsentest. müssen die Bremsen nach aktuellem STand der Technik (Sicherheitstechnik) einen bestimmten Performance level haben? erfüllt eure KOnstruktion die Vorgaben?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> Ja das hast du richtig verstanden.
> 
> Leider hat unsere Projektierung da massiv gepennt und es in einen Motor geändert ( inklusive mechanische Umbauten, sodass von der Seite keine 2 Motoren mehr notwendig sind), sprich das ganze kommt auch von uns



Sowas hatte ich auch schon.
Wir haben dann von Mayr https://www.mayr.com/de eine zusätzliche Bremse zwischen Motor und  Mechanik eingebaut.
Es gibt die Teile mit allen möglichen Flansch- und Wellenkombinationen. Der Einbau war letztlich überhaupt keine große Sache.


----------



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

das Problem ist doch hier, das der Kunde selber oft gar nicht weiß ( oder nicht wissen will), das er in der Verantwortung steht seine Anlage auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen


----------



## lenovo (9 Oktober 2020)

nach aktuellem Stand ja , nur möchte ich soweit gar nicht gehen!

Da vorher kein Bremsen Test gemacht wurde, _keine neue Gefährdung vorliegt und __keine Erhöhung des Risikos vorliegt wird der Kunde darauf hingewiesen, das hier Handlungsbedarf besteht_


----------



## stevenn (9 Oktober 2020)

lenovo schrieb:


> das Problem ist doch hier, das der Kunde selber oft gar nicht weiß ( oder nicht wissen will), das er in der Verantwortung steht seine Anlage auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen


sehe ich auch so. und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn du den Auftrag bekommst eine Anlage zu modernisieren, musst du ja eigentlich davon ausgehen, das der Kunde auch die BetrSV eingehalten hat. ich sehe hier noch sehr viel Nachholbedarf bei den Betreibern


----------



## Profilator (9 Oktober 2020)

Immer wieder ein spannendes Thema. Aktuell sind wir auch auf dem Feld Retrofit unterwegs, aus genau den genannten Gründen, nämlich Auftragsmangel im Neugeschäft. Folgendes ist mir in der Diskussion hier sofort aufgefallen: _Lehnen sie den Auftrag bei solchen Vorgaben ab_ Genau das habe ich auch schon gehört, nicht nur einmal. Wer sowas "lehrt" ist leider sehr weit von der Praxis entfernt. Genau wie hier ja auch beschrieben wird zuerst der Umbau verkauft, dann kommt der Vertriebler ganz stolz mit dem Auftrag zurück. Und die Technik muß es dann irgendwie umsetzen. Bei uns jedenfalls - und ich denke in den allermeisten anderen Firmen auch - kann dann nichts mehr abgelehnt werden. 

Und auf der Betreibeseite siehts noch schlimmer aus. _Betreiber endlich in die Verantwortung genommen werden und sich intensiver mit dem Thema wesentliche Änderung beschäftigen_ Dieser Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen. Es gibt bei den Herstellern ja auch noch "weiße Flecke auf der Landkarte" was MRL und Normen betrifft. Aber die BetrSichV  - die ja durchaus überschaubar ist - scheint auf Betreiberseite weitgehend unbekannt zu sein. Da ist noch enormer Nachholbedarf. Hier hilft es mal die BetrSichV mal bis zum Ende durchzublättern. §10 beschreibt eindeutig die Pflicht des Betreibers zu beurteilen, ob er - in Zusammenhang mit einer wesentlichen Veränderung der Maschine - Herstellerpflichten zu beachten hat. In der Regel wird die Reaktion nur großes Erstaunen sein.


Zum konkreten Fall: Ich sehe es auch so, das die Gefährdung unverändert ist, sich aber ggf. das Risiko erhöht hat. Kommt wie geschrieben aufs gleiche raus, aber bei diesem schwierigen Thema sollten zumindest wir "Fachleute" die Begrifflichkeiten sauber trennen. Nur als Hinweis.

MfG


----------

